# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Estamos de volta

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros ... estamos de volta

infelizmente nem tudo correu como desejava...  apareceram vários "amigos", (uns com mais vontade de ajudar que outros. fica desde já o meu agradecimento publico ao membro: Rafael Santos, que de uma forma desinteressada e com horas de trabalho, nos conseguiu colocar o Reefforum online de novo.

Sem segundo lugar agradecer ao Carlos Silva da Golegã e que vive nos Açores, mesmo que sem razão aparente e apenas porque lhe pedi mais brevidade na atenção dele, abandonou o projecto que iniciou, com toda a razão, pois não estava a ser pago para isso e a disponibilidade e boa vontade terminou por perto.

Por fim e o mais grave:  o Membro Nuno R Santos , após uma simpática entrada de ajuda, ofereceu-se para nos ajudar a colocar o REEFFORUM no ar, e para isso, guardar uma cópia integral do nosso servidor (cópia essa que foi feita para um servidor dele). No fim de copiar a nossa base dados e todo o conteúdo do nosso servidor, baniu-me do Facebook, e passou a ficar permanentemente OFF no Skype (pelo menos para mim) .  Tentei entrar em contacto com a esposa Tânia Ramos pelo Facebook e também não obtive resposta.

Estes são os dados que consegui obter do desonesto:

Nuno Ricardo Campos Santos
nrsantos@netcabo.pt
+351.218285226
Fax: +351.218285226
Praceta Americo Amarelhe, 4-R/C Frente
Sobreda, 2815-881
PT


1.  lrazer.net
2.  quadpt.com

o nome dele em www.quadpt.com é Crash ..  (onde é administrador)

1 e 2 ... são 2 domínios de internet que estão registados em nome dele.

Lamentavelmente a nossa base fotos e outras informações foram roubadas e a pessoa em questão simplesmente "desapareceu"

Curiosamente encontro-me registado em quadpt.com, forum onde nunca me registei e não se surpreendia se mais membros nossos neste momento aparecessem registados. São estes os riscos da Internet onde pessoas menos honestas sempre espreitam as oportunidade de ganhar algum (vendendo as bases de dados) ou possivelmente colocando uma listagem de membros fictícios registados num domínio, sem sequer que o próprio membro saiba.

Para todos os que respeitam e aguardavam o nosso regresso, fica a explicação.

Saudações aquaristas

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Júlio ... Bem vindo de volta ...

Deverias fazer uma denúncia à PSP.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas.
Nem, sempre sem começa bem, mas as vezes é preçiso começar mal para ter sucesso.
Vai tudo correr bem Julio, foi aqui que me iniçiei, foi aqui que aprendo muitas e muita coisa sobre a aquariofilia e é aqui que vou acabar,pois este forum deu-me muito e se depender de mim nao o vou deixar morrer.
Parabens Julio pelo regresso.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Só para informar que o nosso "amigo"  Nuno R Santos apagou a página do facebook, mantendo-se apenas a página da suposta esposa Tânia Ramos


Já agora, fica aqui o numero do telemóvel dele  919681184 ... ( pode ser que alguem conheça o "honesto" )

----------

